# Hausmesse 2008 24. und 25.8



## Falco Mille (21. August 2007)

Nicolai Hausmesse, die Mutter aller Messen

Zwei Tage lang könnt Ihr hier exklusiv und schon eine Woche vor der offiziellen Eurobike Präsentation, sämtliche 2008er Modelle bestaunen, befummeln und auf unseren Lübbrechtser Hometrails und Tracks ausgiebig rocken und testen. Der druckfrische 2008er  Katalog verströmt seine jungfräulichen Lösungsmittelausdünstungen, wir zeigen und erklären Euch die Produktion, unsere Mechaniker veranstalten mit Euch Technikworkshops, unsere Teamfahrer verraten Euch Tricks und Kniffs im Gelände, und unsere Schweißer lassen sich ausnahmsweise mal bei der Arbeit über die Schulter schauen. Es gibt ein Showprogramm, Grillen und Chillen, kalte Getränke, Kaffe und Kuchen, und am Freitag Abend celebrieren wir Euch und uns auf der berüchtigten After Show Party im Check Point zu Hardrock und Crossover und Bike-Videos. Am Samstag geht es dann nach angemessener Abkling- und Vorwärmzeit munter weiter. Auf der Nicolai Hausmesse treffen sich Händler und Kunden, Freaks, Fans und Neugierige, Pro-Rider und Amateure, Distributoren, Presse und Nicolai Crew und haben zusammen eine gute Zeit. 

Auf Wunsch helfen wir Euch gern, eine günstige Unterkunft in der Umgebung zu finden. 

Nicolai Hausmesse, 24. und 25.8.2007, Beginn jeweils 10:00, After Show Party, Diskothek Check Point Hohewarthe, 24.8.2007, Beginn 22:00

Die neusten Wetterprognosen lassen auf einen sonnigen Samstag und Sonntag hoffen!!!

Grüße, Falco


----------



## KLT (24. August 2007)

Und für die sozialen Randgruppen und andere Daheimgebliebene wird hoffentlich jemand bereits am Samstag die ersten Bilder veröffentlichen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Testmaen (24. August 2007)

KLT schrieb:


> Und für die sozialen Randgruppen und andere Daheimgebliebene wird hoffentlich jemand bereits am Samstag die ersten Bilder veröffentlichen



Kein Problem. Sogar schon Freitags ... 





Das überarbeitete Helius FR. Neue Gussets, neuer Umlenkhebel. Auf den Gussets zwischen Sitz- und Oberrohr ist "Helius" eingefrässt. Lässt sich wegen Blitz+Lackierung schlecht erkennen.




Helius CC Light 9,4kg




Das neuen ION.








Weitere Bilder in meiner Galerie.

Grüße


----------



## average.stalker (24. August 2007)

wir kommen morgen und fahren danach zu meinen eltern nach Rott (2 km entfernt..) zum Kuchen weiter...  

ab in die alte Heimat!


----------



## WODAN (24. August 2007)

Testmaen schrieb:


> Kein Problem. Sogar schon Freitags ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke für die ersten Eindrücke, werde ich dann Morgen live sehen!


----------



## tfj77 (24. August 2007)

@ testmaen: lässige fotos, gibts auch infos  bzw. fotos von der neuen g-boxx??

thanx
tfj77


----------



## zyco (24. August 2007)

Da kann man ja nur neidisch sein... Hocke hier in Detroit und schmachte der Messe nach.

Das Helius sieht ja mal nice aus mit den neuen Gussets!

Aber wie tfj77 schon schreibt: Wo sind Nucleon bzw. gBoxx Fotos??? Will sehen... !!!


----------



## Testmaen (25. August 2007)

Detroit ist jetzt ja auch nicht sooo schlecht. 

Neue GBoxx-Räder scheint es für 08 nicht zu geben, zumindest hab ich keins gesehen. Habe auch kein AMX gesehen. Vorstellbar wäre, das man sich sowas vielleicht auch für die Eurobike nächste Woche aufhebt.  

Das TFR wurde ähnlich des Helius FR´s mit neuem Umlenkhebel und Gussets ein wenig aufgefrischt .


----------



## chridsche (25. August 2007)

...konntest Du auch in Erfahrung bringen, ob die Preise für´s FR gleich mitaufgefrischt wurden?


----------



## Testmaen (25. August 2007)

Nee, habe aber auch angesichts der schönen Räder vergessen zu fragen.  Dem neuen Katalog liegt auch kein Preisliste bei.


----------



## Resistant306 (25. August 2007)

War heute das erste mal bei euch und muss sagen, daß ich positiv überrascht war. Ihr habt schon fähige und nette Leute. Schon toll, was man so alles auf die Beine stellen kann. Vielleicht wird mein nächster Frame einer von euren. Wäre ich 15 Jahre jünger, hätte ich mich sicher um einen Ausbildungsplatz bei euch beworben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jocka79 (26. August 2007)

Mal das NEUE....


----------



## WODAN (26. August 2007)

Danke mal wieder ans gesamte Nicolai Team!!!
War ein sehr schöner Tag mit vielen interessanten Eindrücken, Eure Bikes sind jeden einzelnen Cent wert, macht weiter so!    
Bis nächstes Jahr zur gleichen Zeit!


----------



## sluette (27. August 2007)

hallo ??? 
kann ja wohl nicht sein das jocka und testmaen die einzigen sind die ne kamera am start hatten, oder ? wo bleiben die photos für uns ? 
ist ja unglaublich ...


----------



## martsch025 (27. August 2007)

Stimmt!!!! ...ganz meiner Meinung!


----------



## KHUJAND (27. August 2007)

wie auch dieses jahr  konnte ich nicht zur 
"kultstätte des mountainbike baus"   
die familie lässt solche ausflüge die einen ganzen tag dauern einfach nicht zu. 

ich hoffe ihr hattet riesen spass !  


ps: Falco habt ihr nun ein eloxal bad ?


----------



## Condor (27. August 2007)

Bleibt nur die Frage offen..... wenn Nicolai nun die Kleinteile Rot/Gold usw. eloxieren kann, ist dies dann auch mit dem ganzen Rahmen möglich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (27. August 2007)

Condor schrieb:


> Bleibt nur die Frage offen..... wenn Nicolai nun die Kleinteile Rot/Gold usw. eloxieren kann, ist dies dann auch mit dem ganzen Rahmen möglich?



klaa doch !


----------



## Sporky (27. August 2007)

Hier zwei Bilder meines absoluten Highlights der diesjährigen Hausmesse:





[/url][/IMG]
und hier das komplette Rad:





[/url][/IMG]
Bei einer kurzen Probefahrt auf dem Hof viel vor allem die sehr leichtgängige Schaltung auf. Das Runterschalten funktioniert anders als bei einer Rohloffnabe auch unter Last. Bei Raufschalten wird über eine "Magnetkupplung" der Gang lediglich vorgewählt und erst bei Entlastung der Pedale geschaltet. Sehr fuchsig  
Leider ist das Bike noch ein Prototyp und mit der Serieneinführung nicht vor 2008 zu rechnen. Auch die 14 Gang-Version der Nabe, die dann auch etwas "tourentauglicher" sein soll ist erst für 2008/2009 geplant.


----------



## KHUJAND (27. August 2007)

^^ an der hinterne dämpferaufname muss noch was getüftel werden ^^


----------



## Lamyluu (27. August 2007)

bekommen jetzt alle die aufkleber mit "nicolai maschinenbau" ?


----------



## xMARTINx (27. August 2007)

ich denke aufkleber sind nach wie vor frei wählbar...


----------



## Frorider Ben (28. August 2007)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ^^ an der hinterne dämpferaufname muss noch was getüftel werden ^^




So soll das Bike ja uch net aussehen, das haben die am Freitag  bzw. den Samstag noch zusammen getüftelt als Prototyp damit wir es testfahren können.

Muss schon sagen, lässt sich echt geil schalten da hat der Freddi ganze Arbeit in seiner Diplomarbeit gemacht.

Achja das Ion ist auch der Hammer, lässt sich super fahren sogar recht gut bergauf zu meinen Hometrails.

Ich war beide Tage da *sind nur 5km über den Külf rüber* aber jedesmal keine Cam mit gehabt *verdammt*


----------



## Fredster (28. August 2007)

Moin, 
mit der Schaltansteuerung und -funktion direkt hab ich nix am Hut, meine Arbeit dreht sich um andere Aspekte der G-BOXX II. Bedank Dich bei Schnatze, das ist sein Baby. Und das hat er gut "gewickelt".

Und: Aufkleber können frei gewählt werden.

Gruß
Fred


----------



## dantist (29. August 2007)

Testmaen schrieb:


> Das überarbeitete Helius FR. Neue Gussets, neuer Umlenkhebel. Auf den Gussets zwischen Sitz- und Oberrohr ist "Helius" eingefrässt. Lässt sich wegen Blitz+Lackierung schlecht erkennen.



Hat sich sonst noch etwas geaendert beim Helius FR? Ist der FW gleich geblieben?


----------



## Testmaen (29. August 2007)

Die Lage des Umlenhebels hat sich ebenfalls geändert. Das Gelenk für den Hebel liegt jetzt deutlich weiter hinten, zwischen Sitzrohr und Gusset.

Soll für ein noch bessers Ansprechen des Dämpfers sorgen.


----------



## Der M (30. August 2007)

...sacht mal gibts am ufo st 2008 ne neuerung?...lg der M


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dantist (30. August 2007)

Testmaen schrieb:


> Die Lage des Umlenhebels hat sich ebenfalls geändert. Das Gelenk für den Hebel liegt jetzt deutlich weiter hinten, zwischen Sitzrohr und Gusset.
> 
> Soll für ein noch bessers Ansprechen des Dämpfers sorgen.



Vielen Dank fuer deine Antwort. Weisst du auch etwas ueber den Federweg, hat sich der geaendert?


----------



## KHUJAND (30. August 2007)

Der M schrieb:


> ...sacht mal gibts am ufo st 2008 ne neuerung?...lg der M



es wird doch ständig was geändert/verbessert am UFO-ST
zuletzt kam die "fischlippe" am unteren steuerrohr.  

 meiner  hat nicht ein mal den schriftzug "handgemacht in deutschland"


----------



## Der M (30. August 2007)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> es wird doch ständig was geändert/verbessert am UFO-ST
> zuletzt kam die "fischlippe" am unteren steuerrohr.
> 
> meiner  hat nicht ein mal den schriftzug "handgemacht in deutschland"



also die fischlippe und das handmade ding hab i o...aber kann ja sein da kommt noch was...


----------



## KHUJAND (30. August 2007)

Testmaen 
 du bist ja so ne art -N- insider,-
sag mal gibts schon den 08ter hauptkatalog ?


----------



## Testmaen (30. August 2007)

@dantist
Der Federweg hat sich nicht verändert. Liegt nach wie vor bei 140-170mm.

@KHUJAND
Naja, Insider ist ein wenig übertrieben. Ich war halt auf der Hausmesse, hab nen paar Bilder gemacht und nen bischen gefragt. 

Ja, den Hauptkatalog + den Katalog für die DSK Komplettbikes gabs schon auf der Hausmesse.

MfG


----------



## sibor-sonic (30. August 2007)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> es wird doch ständig was geändert/verbessert am UFO-ST
> zuletzt kam die "fischlippe" am unteren steuerrohr.
> 
> meiner  hat nicht ein mal den schriftzug "handgemacht in deutschland"



Jetzt sagt nicht das die "fischlippe" der letzte Stand am Ufo st ist,
das wäre ein Grund rein optisch das Ufo wieder zu stornieren.


----------



## RedSKull (30. August 2007)

Fischlippe? Klärt mich mal auf.


----------



## sibor-sonic (31. August 2007)

Am Steuerrohr unten, eine Aufschweißung als Verstärkung damit der Steuersatz das Rohr nicht aufweitet.
Das wäre entgegen aller Bilder die bei Nicolai.net zu sehen sind.


----------



## Yetiroland (31. August 2007)

wann gibt es den neuen katalog 2008 zum downloaden????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedSKull (31. August 2007)

sibor-sonic schrieb:


> Am Steuerrohr unten, eine Aufschweißung als Verstärkung damit der Steuersatz das Rohr nicht aufweitet.
> Das wäre entgegen aller Bilder die bei Nicolai.net zu sehen sind.



Dieses Dreieck vorne, wie beim M-Pire?
Würd mich nicht stören.


----------



## KHUJAND (31. August 2007)

sibor-sonic schrieb:


> Am Steuerrohr unten, eine Aufschweißung als Verstärkung damit der Steuersatz das Rohr nicht aufweitet.
> Das wäre entgegen aller Bilder die bei Nicolai.net zu sehen sind.




 man gewöhnt sich drann,-


----------



## nationrider (31. August 2007)

RedSKull schrieb:


> Dieses Dreieck vorne, wie beim M-Pire?
> Würd mich nicht stören.



  meinst du das steuerrohrgusset?
nö mit fischlippe ist die verstärkung am unteren ende
des steuerrohrs selber gemeint, sieht mal nicht so gut
aus (auch wenn die schweissraupen top sind)....


----------



## KHUJAND (31. August 2007)

"fischlippe" 
(copywrite  by khujand)


----------



## Trollobaby (31. August 2007)

die Fischlippe wird es aber zukünftig nicht mehr geben, oder ?
Es gibt doch jetzt anderes Rohmaterial und resultierend ist die Rohrstärke wesentlich größer und die Fischlippe nicht mehr nötig.


----------



## KHUJAND (31. August 2007)

Trollobaby schrieb:


> die Fischlippe wird es aber zukünftig nicht mehr geben, oder ?
> Es gibt doch jetzt anderes Rohmaterial und resultierend ist die Rohrstärke wesentlich größer und die Fischlippe nicht mehr nötig.



 wie jetzt ?
 keine  taiwan rohre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trollobaby (31. August 2007)

kA, wo die jetzt herkommen, in jedem Fall standen bei der Hausmesse neben der CNC-Drehbank etliche 1.5 Steuerrohre, deren Wandstärke unten sicherlich 6 mm betrug, wenn nicht noch mehr. So weit ich weiß, war die Fischlippe auch nur eine Notlösung unter Saison, da es vermehrt zu aufgeweiteten Steuerrohren kam.


----------



## dantist (31. August 2007)

Testmaen schrieb:


> @dantist
> Der Federweg hat sich nicht verändert. Liegt nach wie vor bei 140-170mm.
> 
> ...
> ...



 Ich dachte der FW des Helius FR sei 115 - 163 mm (laut Homepage)? Was steht denn im 2008er Katalog beim Helius FR drin? Vielen Dank fuer die Auskunft.


----------



## Testmaen (31. August 2007)

dantist schrieb:


> Ich dachte der FW des Helius FR sei 115 - 163 mm (laut Homepage)? Was steht denn im 2008er Katalog beim Helius FR drin? Vielen Dank fuer die Auskunft.



Im 07er Katalog steht 130-170. Im 08er 140-170.

MfG


----------



## dantist (31. August 2007)

Testmaen schrieb:


> Im 07er Katalog steht 130-170. Im 08er 140-170.
> 
> MfG



Danke fuer die rasche Antwort. Bin grad im Ausland und habe den Katalog nicht bei mir. Aber schon seltsam, auf der Website steht eben 115 - 163 mm... ach was solls, sind ja nur 7 mm Unterschied zu den erwaehnten 170 mm.


----------



## snorre (1. September 2007)

Moin zusammen,
hier ein Link zum neuen Helius von der Eurobike. Nur, falls es wen interessiert. 
http://foto.mtbtr.com/eurobike2007/bikes/pages/Nicolai%20Helius.htm

Sind auch noch mehr Modelle zu sehen. Hier die Gesamtübersicht: 
http://foto.mtbtr.com/eurobike2007/bikes/

Viel Spaß damit! Grüße, Snorre


----------



## snorre (1. September 2007)

Sorry, hab gleich noch ne Frage: Was ist das für eine Magura-Gabel am Helius? Eine nue Wotan? Hat jemand schon nähere Informationen?


----------



## flyingscot (1. September 2007)

dantist schrieb:


> Danke fuer die rasche Antwort. Bin grad im Ausland und habe den Katalog nicht bei mir. Aber schon seltsam, auf der Website steht eben 115 - 163 mm... ach was solls, sind ja nur 7 mm Unterschied zu den erwaehnten 170 mm.



Gabel 130-170 bzw. 140-170, Hinterbau 115-163mm ...


----------



## snorre (1. September 2007)

Das mit der Magura-Gabel hat sich erledigt. Hätt ich doch gleich mal auf der Homepage nachgeschaut.
Tschööö


----------



## Testmaen (1. September 2007)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Gabel 130-170 bzw. 140-170, Hinterbau 115-163mm ...



Ja, stimmt, sorry, habe in der falschen Zeile geguckt, Mi$t. Maximaler Federweg sind ist jetzt 167mm, und minimal 115mm. *doppeltunddreifachgecheckt*


----------



## RedSKull (1. September 2007)

nationrider schrieb:


> meinst du das steuerrohrgusset?
> nö mit fischlippe ist die verstärkung am unteren ende
> des steuerrohrs selber gemeint, sieht mal nicht so gut
> aus (auch wenn die schweissraupen top sind)....



Ich meinte eigentlich das was man bei Nicolai als "Head Booster" bezeichnet.
http://www.nicolai.net/products/features/feat-2007.html

Aber Khujand hats ja aufgelöst.

P.S. Finde ich aber klasse, dass Nicolai da nicht lange rumredet, wenn es ein Problem gibt, sondern schnellstmöglich eine Lösung anbietet bzw. Änderungen vornimmt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 32658 (1. September 2007)

Jocka79 schrieb:


> Mal das NEUE....


wie viel würd der Rahmen kosten ?


----------



## guru39 (1. September 2007)

las7samura1 schrieb:


> wie viel würd der Rahmen kosten ?




2707 glaube ich.
ohne Gewähr!
Gruß Guru.


----------



## Trollobaby (2. September 2007)

jup, 2700, allerdings wird man es nicht so wie abgebildet bekommen können, zumindest nicht zum regulären Preis.
So weit ich informiert bin ist das ein Showbike und normal gibt es die eloxierten Teile für den Endkunden nur in Rot.


----------



## KHUJAND (3. September 2007)

guru39 schrieb:


> 2707â¬ glaube ich.
> ohne GewÃ¤hr!
> GruÃ Guru.



KRASS TEUER


----------



## mtb_nico (3. September 2007)

Joa Preis stimmt... Aber die Teile soll es doch nicht nur in Rot geben, oder? Also die schreiben doch da etwas von Eloxalteilen in Rahmenfarbe...


----------



## Trollobaby (3. September 2007)

wo schreiben die das? Im 2008er katalog steht bei ExtraLove: red anodised CNC parts und nirgendswo irgendwas davon, dass man das wählen könnte?


----------



## mtb_nico (3. September 2007)

Mmhh. schreiben war vielleicht auch das falsche Wort... Habs eher gehört... Naja... aber dann finde ich das nicht so ein tolles Extrafeature... Die "Wippe" vom Helius ist doch schon immer eloxiert, oder?


----------



## Falco Mille (4. September 2007)

Helius CC, Helius FR und Ion können optional mit Umlenkhebel, Dämpferaufnahme und Lagerdeckeln in den Eloxalfarben schwarz (ohne Aufpreis) rot und gold geordert werden. Der Aufpreis für rot und Gold wird in Kürze bekannt gegeben.

Grüße, Falco


----------



## Mr.A (4. September 2007)

...ist der 2008er katalog schon online?
Find immer nur die 2007er bikes

Gruß, Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falco Mille (5. September 2007)

Die Webseite wird in den nächsten Wochen aktualisiert. Wir machen immer erst den Katalog und dann die Webseite. Der neue Katalog kann wie immer kostenlos bei und bestellt werden.

Grüße; Falco


----------



## KHUJAND (5. September 2007)

Falco Mille schrieb:


> Die Webseite wird in den nächsten Wochen aktualisiert. Wir machen immer erst den Katalog und dann die Webseite. Der neue Katalog kann wie immer kostenlos bei und bestellt werden.
> 
> Grüße; Falco



Falco
warum bist du nicht dabei ?


----------



## Falco Mille (5. September 2007)

Wo nicht dabei, Artur?


----------



## KHUJAND (5. September 2007)

Falco Mille schrieb:


> Wo nicht dabei, Artur?




? oder bin ich blind ?

 hab ja meinen 08ter katalog gestern  schon beim "watz-up"  geholt,- war so gespannt drauf, und konnte die post von euch nicht abwarten....
beim durchblättern,- habe ich alle die netten typen die ich schon seit jahren kenn im katalog wieder gefunden.

doch einen der "hauptmacher" habe ich nicht wiedergefunden,-
warum eigentlich.  ?  

klasse fand ich vom Kalle die erläuterung vom "Kreis"  (oder hast du wieder den text geschrieben,-Falco?)

hoffe mal nicht das sich die firma NICOLAI ab nun an im kreise dreht...  

Artur


----------



## Falco Mille (5. September 2007)

Hey Artur, vielleicht ist Dir ja beim Anblick unserer geilen, neuen Produkte etwas Sabber zwischen die Seiten getropft und hat diese verklebt. Falls nicht, einfach noch mal mit weniger Hektik durchblättern, dann findest Du mich auch.

cheers, Falco


----------



## KHUJAND (5. September 2007)

Falco Mille schrieb:


> Hey Artur, vielleicht ist Dir ja beim Anblick unserer geilen, neuen Produkte etwas Sabber zwischen die Seiten getropft und hat diese verklebt. Falls nicht, einfach noch mal mit weniger Hektik durchblättern, dann findest Du mich auch.
> 
> cheers, Falco





es stimmt tatsächlich,- Mr. extra Love.

"ich bin blind"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xMARTINx (5. September 2007)

ist das neue numeric-magazin schon erhältlich?
gruß martin

ach ja,das ion sieht nicht aus wie nen canyon!!!bitte nie wieder solche absurden vergleiche!und es fährt sich super das ion!


----------



## Jack22001 (5. September 2007)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ? oder bin ich blind ?
> 
> ...
> 
> ...




wenn dann hoffentlich nur auf einer spirale, welche sich ruhig kreisförmig in die Höhe - im Sinne von weiteren Innovationen wie gboxx  -  "weiterentwickeln" darf   

richtig cool am katalog finde ich auch das "Wir messen mal schnell, wie flach/steil der Lenkwinkel ist"-Feature - einfach genial solche schönen durchdachten "Kleinigkeiten"


----------



## KHUJAND (6. September 2007)

Falco
 mal ne andere frage,- kauft jemand überhaupt das lambda st ?

  "sorry der nachfrage"


----------



## guru39 (6. September 2007)

würde Nicolai es denn sonst Anbieten?


----------



## KHUJAND (6. September 2007)

guru39 schrieb:


> würde Nicolai es denn sonst Anbieten?



Rainer
 mein ja nur  
 ein 6,5 kg rahmen mit etwas mehr als 200mm federweg,- und nicht gerade schöner rahmen form ?!?


----------



## guru39 (6. September 2007)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Rainer
> mein ja nur
> ein 6,5 kg rahmen mit etwas mehr als 200mm federweg,- und nicht gerade schöner rahmen form ?!?



manche stehn ja auch auf dicke Weiber


----------



## KHUJAND (6. September 2007)

guru39 schrieb:


> manche stehn ja auch auf dicke Weiber



 ja und ich erst !   

warte trotz dem auf die anwort vom Mr. extra Love !


----------



## Falco Mille (6. September 2007)

Das Lambda ist der stabilste Rahmen, den wir im Programm haben. Gerade Leute, die alles kaputt kriegen, sind Kandidaten für das Lambda. Wir verkaufen es nach wie vor.

cheers, Falco


----------



## KHUJAND (7. September 2007)

Falco Mille schrieb:


> Das Lambda ist der stabilste Rahmen, den wir im Programm haben. Gerade Leute, die alles kaputt kriegen, sind Kandidaten für das Lambda. Wir verkaufen es nach wie vor.
> 
> cheers, Falco





und schön das du im katalog das IBC Forum ansprichst.

dachte immer das were dir (euch) etwas lästig.
war nur mein eindruck,- die ganze zeit.


----------



## Xexano (7. September 2007)

Falco Mille schrieb:


> Die Webseite wird in den nächsten Wochen aktualisiert. Wir machen immer erst den Katalog und dann die Webseite. Der neue Katalog kann wie immer kostenlos bei und bestellt werden.
> 
> Grüße; Falco



Wo kann man das genau bei euch auf der HP bestellen? Es war mal möglich, bei euch auf der HP den Katalog zu bestellen, jetzt finde ich aber leider kein "Bestellformular" mehr.  

Zweite Frage: Welche Teile kann man bei Nicolai (beim Ion) nun eloxieren und welche Farben gibt es? 
Kann man das Bike auch so lackieren und eloxieren lassen? 


>




Dritte Frage: Welche Farbe hat das hellblaue Ion oder dieses UFO ST (der von Elmar Keinecke)? Ich habe das Teil mal live mit den roten Eloxalteilen gesehen und fand das echt schick!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Testmaen (7. September 2007)

1. Anrufen oder Email schreiben mit deiner Adresse.

2. 





Falco Mille schrieb:


> Helius CC, Helius FR und Ion können optional mit Umlenkhebel, Dämpferaufnahme und Lagerdeckeln in den Eloxalfarben schwarz (ohne Aufpreis) rot und gold geordert werden. Der Aufpreis für rot und Gold wird in Kürze bekannt gegeben.
> 
> Grüße, Falco



Den Hauprahmen und Hinterbau gibts nur in schwarz oder bronze eloxiert, oder halt normale Lackierung.

3. leider keine Ahnung.

MfG


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (7. September 2007)

Xexano schrieb:


> Welche Farbe hat das hellblaue Ion?



pastel blue


----------



## Xexano (10. September 2007)

Vielen Dank für die Antworten! Echt super!

Ciao


----------

